# Legend of the Seeker



## Rogue Writer (May 19, 2013)

So The Legend of the Seeker is/was a television series based off Terry Goodkind's novel series The Sword of Truth. I originally came across the book first about 3 weeks ago and just about four days ago became aware of the TV show (now canceled). It only lasted 2 seasons and I tried to watch the first episode on Hulu, but even though I only just finished the first book in the series I didn't care for the show.

I understand adaptations are not always going to follow the books 100% to the letter, but the TV series didn't even follow the books a little, which of course I didn't like. I'm not saying it had to follow the books 100% (perhaps only 70-80%), but not even a small hint of the books characters or story was rather a turn off.

I felt Richard looked to young in the show and Kahlan looked to old. Plus when I got to the part in the show where Richard calls Zedd a crazy old man...I stopped watching it. I don't expect 100% adaptation, but some kind of tie in from the books would have been better in my opinion.


----------

